# Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 1770 PRO



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend allerseits

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Soundkarte für meinen DT 1770 PRO, nachdem vor einigen Wochen mein Fisher CA9090 an Altersschwäche verstorben ist und der Onboard Sound im Vergleich doch etwas missen lässt. Genutzt wird er für Gaming und Musik/Filme. Da ich mich auf diesem Gebiet nicht so gut auskenne, bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe

- Preis lass ich erstmal offen, aber wäre schön wenn es unter 100€ bleibt. Außer natürlich es gibt gute Argumente mehr auszugeben
- Intern oder Extern ist egal. Schön wäre es, wenn ich auch noch meine Logitröt Z523 (Rotz, ich weiß ) anschließen könnte und zwischen KH und Lautsprecher wechseln könnte, ohne Kabel auszustecken. Das ist momentan echt nervig
- Vorzugsweise ohne Software, ist aber kein Muss
- Mikrofoneingang fürs Modmic
- Guter Sound. Obviously

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juli 2020)

würde den hier nehmen, nicht zu lange überlegen ist schon ne Zeit lang im Angebot - läuft super mit meinen MMX 300 bzw DT 770.
Creative Sound BlasterX G6, Soundkarte schwarz

Hier mal nen Test, er hat schon einige getestet auch in höheren Preisklassen
Creative Sound BlasterX G6 | DER Gaming DAC/AMP? - YouTube

Für die Logitech müsstest doch einfach der Onboard Sound ausreichend sein dann kannst du easy die Geräte wechseln mit Windows Boardmitteln


----------



## DuckDuckStop (14. Juli 2020)

Gibt sowieso keine adäquate Alternative in dem budgetbereich.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juli 2020)

Ja nicht wirklich besonders mit Extras wie 2 Ausgängen etc, intern würde ich einfach vermeiden wegen Störgeräuschen, da hätte man ja ggf die Option hinten und vorne am Frontpanel Anschluss KH und Boxen anzuschließen aber würde nen USB mit Soundkarte klar bevorzugen - gibt selbst wenn es nicht im Angebot ist kaum was besseres in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal, das G6 sieht vielversprechend aus

Früher wurde ganz gerne die Asus Xonar U7 empfohlen, wie würdest du die (bzw den "Nachfolger" U7 MKII ) einschätzen?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juli 2020)

Hmm müsste man sich Tests anschauen, aber wohl schlechter allein weil günstiger und gleichzeitig noch mehr Ausgänge - der G6 hat besonders auch den Vorteil auch KH mit höheren Anforderungen gut zu versorgen und hat halt wirklich nur das was nen KH braucht und keine Hardware extra.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Juli 2020)

Joa, hab mal geschaut. Offenbar in allem Top, aber für Kopfhörer kaum zu gebrauchen 

Also, G6 ist bestellt. Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## JackA (15. Juli 2020)

Xonar U7 ist Schrott. 
Ist keine Seltenheit, dass das passiert:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wgUVUKkC94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juli 2020)

Kleines Update

Ist heute angekommen, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Sound. Der Mikronfonqualität ist allerdings ziemlich enttäuschend, da ist Onboard besser


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Juli 2020)

So ist das halt bei Creative.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (8. August 2020)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Kleines Update
> 
> Ist heute angekommen, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Sound. Der Mikronfonqualität ist allerdings ziemlich enttäuschend, da ist Onboard besser



Könntest du evtl. etwas zum Virtual Surround Sound beim Gaming berichten? Wie gut lassen sich Schritte orten - spielst du zufällig COD? Habe auf YouTube das ein oder andere Video gesehen, wo gesagt wird, dass der Virtual Surround Sound gar nicht nötig sei und dass ein guter DAC/AMP fürs zocken völlig ausreicht.


----------

